# Mang thai nên ăn gì để con thông minh ?



## Thanhloan94 (16/8/21)

Trí thông minh của trẻ không phải đến khi bé ra đời mới bắt đầu phát triển mà được hình thành ngay từ khi còn trong bụng mẹ. Nhưng mẹ bầu ăn gì để thai nhi thông minh và tăng chỉ số IQ cho con?





 Dưới đây là những thực phẩm mẹ bầu nên ăn để con sinh ra khỏe mạnh và phát triển trí tuệ tốt nhất.





 Thực phẩm giàu axit béo Omega 3 như các loại cá, các loại hạt : Hãy ăn các loại cá như cá hồi, cá ngừ, cá thu, cá mòi, cá trích, dầu cá… và các loại hạt như óc chó, hướng dương, hạt lanh… vì những thực phẩm này rất giàu axit béo Omega 3.





 Thực phẩm giàu Choline: Trứng, sữa, súp lơ, lạc
Choline rất cần thiết cho sự phát triển não bộ của thai nhi và trẻ sơ sinh, giúp hỗ trợ trí nhớ và khả năng học tập của trẻ sau này





 Thực phẩm giàu Axit folic: Các loại rau xanh, đặc biệt là rau có màu xanh đậm
Axit folic là dưỡng chất cực kỳ quan trọng trong sự hình thành mô não của thai nhi. Vì vậy, mẹ bầu cần bổ sung trong các giai đoạn trước, trong khi mang thai và sau khi sinh để cung cấp đầy đủ nhu cầu axit folic cho cơ thể mẹ và sự phát triển của con.





 Thực phẩm giàu Sắt: Thịt bò, gan động vật, lòng đỏ trứng, rau xanh :mẹ bầu hãy ăn các thực phẩm chứa nhiều sắt như thịt bò, gan động vật, lòng đỏ trứng, ngũ cốc, rau xanh (rau ngót, rau muống, cải xoong, súp lơ xanh, rau chân vịt, măng tây).





 Thực phẩm giàu I-ốt : Mẹ bầu có thể bổ sung i-ốt từ các nguồn thực phẩm như muối i-ốt, rau chân vịt, rau cần, cải thảo, cải xoong, trứng gà, cá biển, cua biển





 Thực phẩm giàu Kẽm
Kẽm có vai trò quan trọng trong việc xây dựng các tế bào não và ảnh hưởng tích cực đến việc phát triển não bộ ở thai nhi.





 Trên đây là những loại thực phẩm giúp con thông minh ngay từ trong bụng mẹ mà mẹ nên bổ sung trong thời kỳ mang thai. Ngoài việc sử dụng các thực phẩm kể trên, mẹ bầu cần chú bổ sung đầy đủ vitamin như vitamin A, D, C, B,…và khoáng chất cần thiết khác như canxi, magie,… để mẹ luôn khỏe mạnh và thai nhi phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất lẫn trí não.


----------

